# PB13 BASH AMP - Input levels <-> GAIN relation



## jvanhambelgium (Dec 4, 2007)

Small technical question from my part.
On the PB13 BASH amp, is there any specs on howmuch the RCA input signal can/may be before clipping ? (I guess in mVolts peak-peak)

So the GAIN "works in conjunction" with the level that you input on the BASH and together they represent an amount of total output electrical power feeded to the driver ?

The thing is, when I hooked up the MIC-out of the laptop into the RCA jack and played some bass-testing tracks, the output at GAIN 2/8 was so much I got kinda scared. My kitchen appliances started rattling so did all the glasses in a cabinet-drawer 8meters further..

I cannot imaging one could turn the GAIN even more ???!!!!

Because, no matter howmuch input you put into the RCA, it is the GAIN that ultimately "limits" the total output ? The only thing you can by inputting to much is clipping the signal no ??
Or can someone use the FULL potential of the 750W BASH power amp ONLY at GAIN 2 but by using a VERY, very string input ?

If the GAIN needs to be actually turned clockwise fully to every unleash all the power the BASH can offer (by then inputting high levels on the RCA) I would be really, really impressed by its power ... it is just scaring...

Thanks for any technical insights on this! :T


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

jvanhambelgium said:


> Small technical question from my part.
> On the PB13 BASH amp, is there any specs on howmuch the RCA input signal can/may be before clipping ? (I guess in mVolts peak-peak)
> 
> So the GAIN "works in conjunction" with the level that you input on the BASH and together they represent an amount of total output electrical power feeded to the driver ?
> ...


The thing to remember is that these are true gain controls and not volume controls. All you are doing to the input signal at the subwoofer is adding a fixed amount of gain to achieve a desired calibration level. Unlike a volume control, the gain setting does not in any way limit the amount of power the amp can generate or how loud the subwoofer can play. The varying strength of the input signal determines how loud/quiet the subwoofer plays.

The subwoofer channel level in the AVR and the subwoofer gain setting combined together determine the subwoofer calibration level; either setting when viewed in isolation is meaningless. In other words, the subwoofer can be driven to full power with any plate amp gain setting if the input signal is sufficiently strong – so don't worry about where the gain ends up – just worry about the correct calibration level.


----------

